# Middle aged - new to Forums



## SixtiesKid (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey folks,

I am a 44 year old man returning to moderate weight lifting after 15 years off.

From beginning in my late twenties with a cold flexed right arm measurement of 14" at my smallest, I ended with a measurement of 15 + 7/8 " at my biggest. The majority of that gain happened in about a year.

I bought two 40 lb dumbbells for curling and a 45 for triceps last week, and have gone from just under 15" (rt arm again) to 15.25 in 4 workouts.

I guess muscle does have memory, and I like the initial gains, but I'm wondering how long it could take to break the 16" mark, something I came close to all those years ago, but never broke through.

I am 5' 10 + 3/4 " and weigh 187.

Also, given my stats, what might be the best I could hope to achieve in upper arm size? The distance between bicep insertion point and forearm is a little more than an inch.

Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

All hippies are welcome here


----------



## SixtiesKid (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks,

Any advice?


----------



## musclefreaky (Oct 7, 2005)

lose weight u fat bastard


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

SixtiesKid said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> 
> Any advice?


I'm 38 and just started back 4 months ago after a 3 year lay off, my advise is just try to make it a habit again. The most important thing is frequency....don't skip workouts and just take it day by day.

Post your workout.......do you go to a gym???? if not you need to join one right away.

Read the online journals for workout tips and programs


----------



## largepkg (Oct 7, 2005)

musclefreaky said:
			
		

> lose weight u fat bastard


----------



## SixtiesKid (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks,

My "home office" is where I work out for now, but am thinking about joining the Y.

I'll post gains and pics down the road.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2005)

SixtiesKid welcome to IM!


----------



## SixtiesKid (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Robert


----------



## HaTa (Oct 16, 2005)

my back pose is better than urs


----------



## SixtiesKid (Oct 18, 2005)

Workouts at the Y going well. Hardly resting between sets. Right arm now 15.5" cold flexed. New pics when I get to 16".


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard....


----------



## SixtiesKid (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2005)

Don't rush it!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## SixtiesKid (Oct 18, 2005)

I won't Min0 - I'm just in the easy phase of regaining what I lost.

Thanks dg806.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## SixtiesKid (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Pylon. Looks like you've been getting serious.

Hey min0.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

I just read your PM, keep up the good work


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

welcome to IM.


----------



## SixtiesKid (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks min0 - will do!

Thanks P-funk!


----------



## MyK (Nov 25, 2005)

welcome to IM!


----------

